# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Ing ZOOTECNISTA(UNCP)-ING ECONOMISTA(UNI)

## JACK HARRISON

Bachiller en Ing Zootecnia y  Est en Ingenieria Economica (UNI), experiencia en Formulacion ,identificacion ,evaluacion de proyectos de inversion (SNIP),Realize una maestria en Administracion de Negocios (UNALM).Diplomado en proyectos de inversion publica (UNI). 
Deseo realizar practicas profesionales.
celular:064694927068Temas similares: Economista colegiado con experiencia en entidades financieras (Microfinanzas) con especialización en Finanzas y Presupuestos

----------

